# GrandmaAndGrampa



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Passed the time during the storm doing a still life. It looks like a cartoon but I'm OK with it. I got to try masking fluid for the first time on Grandpas shirt for the lettering. My wife loved it and framed it.


----------

